# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  VIADUCTO DE LANTEMIL... algo ms que la construccin de un puente.

## jlois

Hace ya un tiempo comenc a compartir con vosotros mi particular aficin a los embalses y a todo aquello que estaba relacionado con ellos.
Sin duda alguna, despus de todo este tiempo, es una buena ocasin para mostrar un nuevo tema y hacerlo de una forma muy especial y con un contenido muy significativo y emotivo  para m. 
Ser un tema que repartir en ocho partes ms una final que ser ms tcnica e informativa. Las ir mostrando con cierta cadencia en el tiempo pues an me quedan varias cuestiones por completar en la octava parte. Debereis disculparme por ello.
Este es el particular homenaje que os hago a todos vosotros por hacer tan grande esta pgina y todo lo que ello implica. Espero que lo que vais a ver y leer sea de vuestro agrado. 
Todo comienza a finales de 1990

----------


## jlois

PRIMERA PARTE.

Un lunes  12 de noviembre de 1990, a unas horas ms bien nocturnas que matinales, sala de mi casa acompaando a mi padre para dirigirnos a la parte ms al sur de la provincia de Orense, ms concretamente una poblacin llamada Lobios. All se encontraban las oficinas de la constructora OCISA, encargada de levantar tres puentes sobre el ro Limia y sus afluentes a pocos kilmetros de la frontera portuguesa, dnde a su vez se estaba realizando una obra espectacular, la presa de Alto Lindoso. 
Aquel da marcara profundamente tanto mi actividad laboral y la personal,  como la familiar . Sin lugar a dudas , aquel da significara un antes y un despus en mi vida.
Un largo camino era el que tenamos por delante, ya que salamos desde el corazn de la bien conocida Ribeira Sacra, en las cercanas de la presa y del embalse de Belesar , y el vehculo que por aquella poca tena mi padre no era otro que un Jeep Viasa al que le sobraban los kilmetros rodados y le faltaba la potencia suficiente como para acortar los tiempos empleados en viajar. Pero era lo que haba y por esa razn salamos con tiempo ms que prudente para que mi padre llegase a la obra.
l llevaba ya un par de meses en las labores iniciales de desmonte y cimentaciones, subcontratadas a la empresa EXPANO y haba pensado que aquella obra que all se iba a realizar era una buena oportunidad para m . De hecho , por su mente haba pasado la idea de que yo podra aprovechar las circunstancias, por un lado trabajando en la construccin de los puentes y por otro, al acabar la jornada laboral , podra acudir hasta dnde l trabajaba con la retroexcavadora y seguir con la formacin en dicha mquina que me estaba dando desde haca ya un tiempo. Por supuesto que la idea era buena y aunque con cierto nerviosismo e inquietud, acced a seguir esos planes al pi de la letra.
Es as como la ruta de aquella maana fra y hmeda nos llevaba por la N-540 que curiosamente , pasando por la ciudad de Orense, prosegua hasta Celanova, y ms adelante pasaba por Bande para ya desde all, encaminarse hacia la comarca fronteriza con Portugal, y las localidades de Lobios y Entrimo.

Despus de unas dos horas y media de marcha, habiendo parado en Celanova para tomar un caf, llegamos a aquellos parajes que se encuentran ms all de la Presa de Las Conchas. 
Recuerdo que por aquella poca la carretera serpenteaba por la margen derecha del ro Lmia, en un sinuoso trazado de curvas muy cerradas y una estrecha calzada que salvaba un can abrupto y de gran profundidad. La carretera descenda pausadamente hasta alcanzar la localidad de la Herdadia dnde estaba la central  hidroelctrica del mismo nombre y a la que llegaban las aguas conducidas mediante tubera de presin de la presa de las Conchas. En este punto, la distancia al cauce del Lmia no era mayor que unos cuantos metros y as continuaba hasta alcanzar el puente que cruzaba ese ro y que en su margen izquierda nos ofreca dos posibilidades para seguir la ruta, ir a Lobios por la izquierda o a Portugal por la frontera de la Madalena a la derecha.
Lo cierto es que las sensaciones que tena aquella maana, las que despus tuve al pasar por all muchas veces ms y las que hoy an tengo al recordarlo todo, son muy parecidas y llenas de intensidad y emocin. Son recuerdos que parecen tomar forma con estas palabras. 
Entramos en la localidad de Lbios, pequea localidad de una comarca fronteriza, de la que hoy en da reconozco muchas de las edificaciones que en aquella maana  vea a travs de la ventanilla del vehculo de mi padre. La panadera, el Lusitano, el ayuntamiento… Una pequea niebla matinal suba por un lateral del pueblo , haca algo de fresco pero slo era en aquel momento ya que el da iba abrindose y el Sol no tardara mucho en dominar unos cielos despejados.
Eran poco ms de las ocho de aquella maana cuando mi padre me dej al lado de la vivienda que haba sido alquilada para albergar las oficinas de la empresa OCISA. El bajo de dicha vivienda era una especie de garaje en el que tenan un almacn de material , por un lateral de la vivienda , unas escaleras conducan al primer piso de la misma dnde estaban las oficinas. Lo cierto es que en aquel instante me sent bastante temeroso de lo que al subir las escaleras podra encontrar. Mi padre haba tenido que seguir la marcha hasta la obra pues ya llegaba fuera de hora, slo me haba dado unas meras instrucciones a seguir a la hora de presentarme all : 
…Pregunta por el Sr. Pena y dile que eres el hijo de “Pepio, el Palista”, l entender.
As que sub aquellas escaleras que daban a un rellano antes de entrar a la vivienda. La puerta se hallaba abierta y se escuchaban voces de fondo en los distintos despachos. Llam en la primera sin recibir contestacin. A  todo esto, el pasillo que separaba las distintas habitaciones estaba casi empapelado de planos que yo en aquel instante no poda reconocer pero que pertenecan al desarrollo de las distintas partes del proyecto de la obra.
…S, que deseas?
De uno de los despachos haba salido un hombre de barba blanquecina con unas gafas gruesas, alto y senil.
…Busco al Sr. Pena.
…Soy yo.
Brevemente le coment aquello que me haba aconsejado mi padre que dijese y no fueron muchas ms palabras. El hombre asinti y relaj su primera actitud a la defensiva para tornarse ms cordial. Seguro que tanto mi padre como l mismo, haban llegado a entablar cierta complicidad a la hora de decidir sobre mi futuro laboral en aquella obra. Casi puedo imaginarme a mi padre hablndole al Sr. Pena, que por cierto , era el Jefe de Obra por aquella poca, de un hijo que tena en casa y que estaba ocioso y sin hacer nada despus de haber dejado de estudiar y de haber hecho el servicio militar… casi puedo imaginarme los planes de los dos para que mi vida comenzase a ser algo productiva y no slo contemplativa. Me lo puedo imaginar y hasta me hace gracia pensarlo de tal manera.
El Sr. Pena, nunca supe su nombre , era ingeniero de caminos. Transmita experiencia con sus palabras, sus gestos. En lo poco que pude llegar a conocerlo, pude observar su seriedad pero al tiempo humildad y respeto ante los dems, creando una afabilidad totalmente distinta a la de otras personas que trabajaban con l.
Me acompa al despacho dnde una secretaria tom mis datos y dnde se formaliz mi contrato de trabajo . All mismo , en presencia del Sr.Pena, firm no s cuantos documentos y en poco menos de media hora me haba indicado que acudiese al bajo de la vivienda a recoger la ropa de trabajo, casco , botas, guantes…y esperase al encargado que me llevara a mi destino en la obra. Todo se me haca rpido , vertiginoso…all estaba yo , probndome una funda de color amarillo …creo recordar que era Julio, el electricista de la obra , quien me entregaba la ropa y tomaba buena nota de ello. As mismo , me haban dado varios papeles para entregar al da siguiente tanto al mdico que me hara una revisin general como al laboratorio en Celanova para los diferentes anlisis. Claro que esto todo se me acumulaba en la mente … datos y ms datos, sin tener claro an como hara yo al da siguiente para ir a Celanova…
Eran muchas sensaciones que se agolpaban en m llenndome de inquietud pero con una cierta cantidad de curiosidad que tena en ver dnde iba a acabar todo aquello. A media maana, el encargado me llev a pi de obra , al mismo cauce del ro Lmia dnde se estaban iniciando las cimentaciones de la primera zapata del Viaducto de Lantemil.
Ya ni me acuerdo del nombre de aquel primer encargado, que no tard ms que unas semanas en marchar de la empresa. Pero s recuerdo el trayecto que hicimos desde las puertas de la oficina de OCISA en Lbios hasta la zona de obra en la margen derecha del ro Lmia. Primero transitando por carretera, la antigua, la que bordeaba el ro, cruzndolo primeramente por un puente antes de llegar al pueblo de Aceredo, delante del cual se encontraba el lugar dnde se levantara el viaducto…era precisamente al pasar una curva muy pronunciada dnde se encontraban dos barracones de la empresa,  dnde estaba el jeep de mi padre lo que significaba que estara cerca con la retroexcavadora que manejaba.  Cuantas veces tendra que realizar aquella ruta… y ahora, ahora todo se encuentra sumergido bajo las aguas del embalse de Alto Lindoso.
Pasamos un par de kilmetros ms despus de Aceredo y encontramos un nuevo puente que cruzaba el ro Lmia otra vez , en esta ocasin para dirigirnos a la localidad de la Illa, ascendiendo entre pinares pero sin llegar a las cercanas de esa aldea, una pista de tierra a nuestra derecha era el siguiente tramo a seguir. Una pista de tierra muy compactada, a buen seguro por la gran cantidad de maquinaria pesada que la usaba.
Poco o nada habamos hablado aquel encargado y yo, es ms, creo recordar que incluso era Julio, el electricista de OCISA , quien iba en el asiento del acompaante mientras que yo me sentaba en la parte posterior de aquel nissan patrol. Desde esa posicin observaba el camino que quedaba tras el vehculo y la intensa cortina de polvo que levantaba a su paso.
No saba ni a dnde me llevaban ni cual sera mi primera funcin… la verdad, me senta totalmente desplazado y fuera de lugar, nunca mejor dicho. Pero all estaba. 
Es complicado llegar a definir con palabras el paisaje que envolva aquel lugar, pinares de gran altura y que ocupaban una gran extensin, una vegetacin muy densa y matorral de todo tipo y variedad…zarzas , helechos… Salvo el corte que la pista de tierra  haba creado  en aquellos parajes , el resto era bosque tupido y maleza. En la  imagen  1.3 se puede apreciar buena parte de esos bosques en la margen derecha del ro Lmia. Habamos ascendido por toda la ladera de la montaa hasta el cruce con la pista de tierra pero desde all y despus de rodearla por la parte de atrs , descendimos zigzagueando hasta llegar casi al borde del ro.
All estaba la obra, o al menos sus inicios. Haba una mquina de la empresa Expano en el interior de un gran hoyo, excavando las cimentaciones de una de las zapatas del viaducto. Una suerte de sensaciones me bombardearon. Recordando o intentando recordar aquel instante quizs llegue a exagerar en exceso lo que estaba pasando por m. Quizs debiera resumirlo en que simplemente llegu hasta dnde un grupo de personas iniciaban los trabajos de las cimentaciones de un puente. Quizs ese sea el nico discurso … pero para m, aquello significaba mucho ms, era un cambio en mi vida, en lo que haba hecho antes, en lo que estaba haciendo ahora… asimilar todo aquello era algo que a muchos les parecera de lo ms superficial e intranscendental, sin darle mayor importancia. Para m y despus de haber visto otro tipo de obras en las que era mero espectador de excepcin, acompaando a mi padre en su trabajo, era aqu y ahora  cuando me iba a implicar directamente en una, sera parte de la accin en la misma. All, al lado de aquella cimentacin de una zapata conoc a mi primer capataz, Manolo de Entrimo, y a su equipo entre los cuales recuerdo que estaban Benito y Paco… Todos llevaban aquellas fundas amarillas, eso s, un poco ms usadas que la flamante y recin estrenada que yo tena. Todos llevbamos casco azul salvo el de Manolo que era de color blanco.
Presentaciones sencillas, primeros momentos en los que yo pareca no saber por dnde andar. Entre aquellos guantes que no tena por costumbre usar, el mismo casco que se me caa una y otra vez, aquellas botas altas de goma para el agua que … por cierto, era el calzado que se me haba entregado al no tener el normal de mi nmero… en fin, que el sudor que me recorra , no era tanto debido a las primeras horas de mi trabajo sino ms bien a la incmoda sensacin de encontrarme con un traje de otra talla en medio de una boda… no s si me explico correctamente.
… Trae unas tablas.
Algo tan sencillo como aquello se me complicaba a la hora de buscar de dnde y cuales eran aquellas tablas que deba llevar. Es un ejemplo como cualquier otro para intentar explicar aquellos primeros instantes. As que iba y vena corriendo por doquier hasta que en un momento dado Manolo me detuvo en seco para decirme :
… Mira, aqu se te va a pagar por trabajar , no por correr.
Mi primer da de trabajo, mi primera leccin.

----------


## jlois

1.1. El viaducto de Lantemil con una de las pilas centrales ya levantada...a principios de 1991.



1.2. A mediados de 1991...esta era la visin del viaducto de Lantemil...



1.3. Y esta ...desde la parte superior...



1.4. Desde un lateral ...ms bien, desde dnde se encontraban los barracones de la empresa...



1.5. Una imagen de los trabajos en la plataforma del  enconfrado deslizante en plena noche...



1.6. Otra imagen, de mala calidad por cierto, pero en la que se puede observar la pluma de la gra que nos daba servicio en las pilas de menor altura…



1.7. Y otra vista nocturna. Se puede llegar a distinguir la forma estilizada de una de las altas pilas centrales al fondo…



1.8. Foto realizada desde el cubilete de hormign izado por una de las gras torre en aproximacin a la plataforma dnde Emilio, el encargado, posaba para la imagen…



1.9. Wolfgang, uno de los tcnicos alemanes, observando el aparato nivelador de la plataforma…  en cada una de las cuatro esquinas de la pila se encontraba en la base de la misma un punto de referencia milimetrado, el cual serva de orientacin para corregir las posibles variaciones en la vertical de su alzado…



1.10. En esta imagen, varios detalles a destacar… primero el cubilete de hormign de  m3, segundo y en primer plano el ascensor arriostrado a la pila y que se iba montando segn  iba ascendiendo la misma, tercero, la estructura del encofrado deslizante formada por sus plataformas ( la superior y la inferior) y cuarto,  la escalera de emergencia que se dispona en la parte posterior de cada pila …

----------


## jlois

Las siguientes imgenes estn sacadas de internet, ms concretamente del siguiente enlace...

http://www.galeon.com/sloren/luciapr...do.htm#ACEREDO 

2.1. Puente sobre el ro Limia que comunicaba Aceredo con la Illa...



2.2. Puente sobre el ro Limia que enlazaba Aceredo con la nueva va que llevaba a Lobios o a la frontera de La Magdalena...



2.3. Imagen que acompaa a la anterior y dnde se distingue la antigua carretera que bordeaba al ro Limia...ahora todo esto se halla bajo las aguas del embalse de Lindoso...



2.4. Una imagen para el recuerdo...el pueblo y la iglesia de Aceredo...casi a los pies del viaducto de Lantemil, en su margen izquierda...



2.5. Cuando las obras del viaducto estubieran ms adelantadas, esta sera la vista en direccin a la frontera portuguesa desde la parte superior del viaducto...



2.6. Este es un interesante enlace que puede dar una ligera idea de las obras que se acometieron en relacin al embalse de Alto Lindoso...

http://ropdigital.ciccp.es/pdf/publi...zo_3341_02.pdf

2.7. Este es un video de varios fragmentos de los informativos de la poca en la que el viaducto se haba acabado...de hecho se puede ver tras la iglesia de Aceredo en uno de dichos fragmentos...y con la polmica de cuanto se daba para abandonar aquellas tierras, mientras el embalse iba creciendo...





2.8. En este video se puede ver uno de los puentes antiguos que quedaran bajo las aguas del embalse de Alto Lindoso y la construccin cerca del mismo del que vendra a suplirlo...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0V1a...06CE8821770672


2.9. La presa de Alto Lindoso espulsando agua por sus desages de fondo...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdKGkOsDMvk


2.10. Localizacin del viaducto de Lantemil en Google Maps...

https://maps.google.es/maps?hl=es&q=...ed=0CAYQ8gEwAA



(...)

----------


## perdiguera

Me parece que estamos ante un genial reportaje.
Como siempre bien estructurado y con el sello inconfundible de jlois.
Me ha llamado mucho la atencin la hoja de listero y dentro de ella el empleo de palabras en ingls. Ya por entonces al amigo jlois le gustaban las lenguas, y por lo que se ve las fotos.
Si cuando empiezas a dar tus primeros pasos en el orden laboral tienes la suerte de encontrar un buen maestro, a poco que pongas voluntad e inters, sers t mismo un maestro el da de maana.
Gracias jlois por lo que nos has puesto y lo que vendr a continuacin.
Un abrazo.

----------


## jlois

3.1. Curiosidad... La primera hoja dnde yo detallaba las labores que se hacan da a da... Como bien ha observado el amigo Jos Manuel, ya por aquella poca meta algn que otro trmino en otro idioma, aunque tambin me inventaba ms de uno...ms que nada por no aburrirme...jejeje.



3.2. Mi contrato con la empresa...



3.3. La segunda hoja de la cronologa de la obra...



3.4. Esquema del encofrado deslizante... a grandes rasgos.

----------


## jlois

1.11. El encofrado del dintel antes de ser elevado a la cima de la pila y para recibir unas 120 Tm de hormign armado…



1.12. Los preparativos iniciales al alzado de la pila n 5, despus de haber realizado la excavacin de las cimentaciones de la zapata, y de haber hormigonado el primer tramo de arranque de unos dos metros de altura…



1.13. Vista del encofrado deslizante preparado para iniciar su arranque, en la pila n 5. La pila siguiente es la n 6 y al borde de la misma…el ro Lmia...



1.14. Vista desde el alzado de la pila n 7 con el curso del ro Lmia dirigindose hacia la frontera portuguesa…



1.15. Los trabajos sobre la plataforma del encofrado deslizante… A la izquierda mi capataz, Benito, entre la ferralla  podemos ver al alemn Wolfgang y a su lado a Paco…En primer trmino de la imagen cuatro de los equipos hidrulicos de alzado…



1.16. Detalle de la ferralla extendida sobre los usillos de apriete en la plataforma...



1.17. En primer lugar la pila nmero 5, la 6 a continuacin, la 7 y la 8 alzadas, la 9 deslizando, la 10 y la 11 sin empezar an, y la 12 finalizada...



1.18. Vista superior de las obras del viaducto de Lantemil donde se ve el lanzavigas y una viga esperando a ser transportada a su ubicacin...



1.19. Detalle de uno de los doce gatos hidrulicos que soportaban la plataforma del deslizante...



1.20. Otra vista de un gato hidrulico con la barra sobre la que "trepaba" y el tope que se colocaba para que el gato elevase el encofrado deslizante hasta ese punto en el momento de accionarlo...

----------


## jlois

SEGUNDA PARTE.

El segundo da comenzaba … bueno, no voy a relatar todos y cada uno de aquellos das que formaron el largo ao en el que trabaj en esta obra tan emblemtica e importante para m, no es mi intencin analizar al detalle aquella experiencia, tampoco es posible hacerlo recurriendo tan slo a mi memoria, ya que el tiempo ha sido capaz de borrar mucha informacin.
Slo remarcar que en aquellas primeras jornadas se alternaron momentos de calma con picos de actividad desenfrenada. Instantes que yo aprovechaba para disfrutar de lugares nuevos  con otros en los que me senta oprimido por la pesada carga que supona el afrontar los problemas segn estos iban surgiendo.
Haba pasado el reconocimiento mdico al da siguiente de mi llegada a la obra, y lo haba hecho en Lobios, aunque antes haba tenido que ir hasta Celanova para realizar los pertinentes anlisis. Me haba “instalado” en la habitacin doble del hotel Don Pepe en Entrimo que ya sera mi segundo hogar hasta el final de la obra, tambin haba coincidido con mi padre a pesar de estar en dos empresas diferentes pero al fin y al cabo, trabajando en el mismo proyecto. Por supuesto que por su mente seguan los planes tal como l los haba ideado.  De hecho , los dos primeros das  pude acudir despus de acabar mi jornada laboral hasta dnde se encontraba trabajando l con su retroexcavadora, en las cimentaciones de la primera pila.
Los horarios de salida variaban segn las labores que se estaban realizando , pero aquellos primeros das pude incluso sealizar sus trabajos al pi de la carretera de Aceredo. Cuando acababa mi turno a las cinco y media , o algo ms tarde, me diriga de inmediato hasta su retro y… hasta las diez de la noche en que terminaban su propia jornada laboral , yo ocupaba su asiento en la cabina …” como de noche todos los gatos son pardos “… aquella era la frase que mi padre acostumbraba a citar para justificar tal situacin. l bajaba de la mquina, yo suba… l se iba a dar una vuelta o vigilando mis progresos desde la distancia. Yo quedaba esperando al siguiente camin para cargar el escombro de aquellas cimentaciones, respetando las cotas que los topgrafos haban marcado mediante estaca.
De noche, nadie que no se aproximase hasta la cabina de la pala sera capaz de notar las diferencias entre los maquinistas… bueno, yo s que las notaba pues mi destreza a la hora de manejar la retro distaba mucho de la que mi padre posea… pero cargar camiones tampoco es que fuese algo extremadamente difcil.
De todas formas, aquella experiencia tena los das contados ya que despus de  la llegada del primer fin de semana en el que fuimos a casa, a la vuelta las cosas ya no seran igual y los planes de mi padre se veran seriamente alterados por el desarrollo de los acontecimientos.
Aquel lunes 19  de noviembre , mi destino era ayudar, dar servicio en las labores previas al hormigonado de la zapata nmero seis. All estaba aquel encofrado de unos 22 metros de largo por otros 20 de ancho, levantado a base de tableros PERI de unos dos metros y  medio de altura. En su interior, un verdadero galimatas de ferralla que formaba un entramado tupido y un volumen aproximado de unos 1100 m3. En los primeros momentos de la maana se haban hecho las ltimas revisiones de puntales, cierres, y aseguramientos diversos antes de que el primer camin transportando hormign llegase hasta la zapata. 
De aquel da recuerdo aquella ingente cantidad de hormign… 1100 m3 echados en un da, eso s, acabando a las cinco de la maana. Recuerdo como el primer metro cbico vertido desde el cubilete, caa en una esquina de la zapata y yo me preguntaba…" cuantos das tardaramos en llenar aquel enorme hueco ?".
Vea a mis compaeros , a Benito, a Paco y a varios ms luchando con los vibradores y extendiendo el duro hormign… Yo me enfrentaba a las labores prpias de atender la descarga del mismo desde las hormigoneras hasta el cubilete que despus era alzado por una gra y dirigido al interior del encofrado. Cada camin traa entre ocho y diez metros cbicos. Era muy complicado imaginarse cuanto tiempo se tardara en rellenar aquella inmensa zapata y an hoy, los nmeros que salen al calcular los viajes que hicieron la dotacin de hormigoneras, que creo recordar sumaban unos ocho vehculos y el recorrido que tuvieron que realizar, son de proporciones poco fciles de explicar.
Aquel hormign era de tanta resistencia (se denominaba 450 ) y de tanta consistencia que en muchos casos, el sacarlo del camin era un verdadero suplicio… No deslizaba por la canaleta de la hormigonera, haba que encaramarse sobre la misma, de una manera poco segura y malabarista, y ayudar a empujar esa masa hasta el cubilete usando una simple pala … Un horror que en ms de una ocasin me hizo pensar en tirar con todo y marchar de all, abandonarlo todo. An hoy, recordando aquel episodio y los que ms tarde llegaran, me sorprendo a m mismo por haber aguantado aquella situacin tan extrema. 
Durante semanas, en mis sueos, incluso no poda quitarme aquellas visiones de hormign y ms hormign. A la hora de ducharme descubra la potencia de aquel cemento… el agua tardaba mucho tiempo antes de empapar mis cabellos que tenan un efecto seco.
Recuerdo a Sito, era el gruista y perteneca a la empresa CORTES y BERTOLEZ. Aquel primer da de hormigonado sera uno de tantos en los que ya coincidiramos. Tambin recuerdo las primeras probetas tomadas de aquel hormign por parte de un tcnico de la empresa EMMACONSA, creo que se llamaba Toms pero no estoy seguro.Me acuerdo de las comprobaciones de consistencia mediante el cono de Abrams y como al colocar la regla de referencia daba unos valores cercanos al dos, al tres o al cuatro…, los que sepan un poco de todo esto lo entendern, a los dems slo decirles que era una prueba consistente en un molde de unos treinta centmetros de alto en forma de cono al que se le echaba una muestra del hormign, una vez rellenado se retiraba ese recipiente dejando la masa sin sujecin alguna… el recipiente se colocaba al lado y serva de referencia para comparar la muestra de hormign con l… la diferencia de altura era en centmetros lo que determinaba la consistencia del mismo. Si el hormign era duro y este era el caso, aquella diferencia era mnima. Si fuese ms licuado o menos consistente, la masa se deformara hasta casi desparramarse y la medicin dara unos valores cercanos a la altura del recipiente.

http://www.construmatica.com/constru...Cono_de_Abrams

A partir de aquel momento comenzara a implicarme mucho en los trabajos que el equipo dirigido por Manolo haran. Los horarios seran completamente imprevisibles y ya sera muy raro el da que no pasase de las diez horas laborales. Se alternaran las diferentes fases a la hora de preparar todas y cada una de las doce zapatas del viaducto de Lantemil.
Un da tocara limpiar y adecuar el terreno que antes haban abierto las mquinas de la empresa EXPANO ( entre las cuales andaba la de mi padre ), para recibir una primera capa de hormign llamado de limpieza ( y numerado como 150 ), que servira de base para levantar los tableros PERI y encofrar el rectngulo de la zapata correspondiente.
Otro da se dedicara al encofrado antes mencionado y a la colocacin del armazn de ferralla , una labor que se ejecut con gran rapidez y destreza por parte de aquellos hombres con los que coincid. La jornada que tocaba encofrar era una  aglomeracin de gente que se movan en un recinto relativamente reducido para tantas actividades y tan distintas. Un grupo se enfrentaba con los tableros de encofrado, su nivelado, su centrado sobre las cotas previamente establecidas por el equipo de topografa que a su vez correga mediciones de ltima hora, lo que implicaba alguna mquina recortando una parte de talud o quitando material de algn lado. Otro equipo de personas se pona manos a la obra con el atado de la ferralla hasta formar el armazn interno de la zapata. Haba dos gras dando servicio a un equipo y otro. Se apuntalaban los PERI y se haca sistemticamente doblando el nmero de traviesas y afianzando los puntos que deban aguantar la ingente cantidad de hormign que formara la zapata.
El tercer da sera el hormigonado en s de cada zapata, las centrales y sobre las cuales se alzaran las pilas ms altas, oscilaran entre los 1100 y los 900 m3 de volumen. El resto iran decreciendo en tamao segn fuese menor la altura de aquellas.
Las labores de desencofrado se realizaran justo al da siguiente que al ser rpido y sin mayor complicacin dara opcin a retomar los trabajos de una nueva zapata, iniciando de esta forma el ciclo una y otra vez.
Seramos en total casi una treintena de personas entre administracin y ejecucin de obras, que segn se iba adelantando la construccin fueron incrementndose a su vez en una decena ms. Por el lado de las empresas subcontratadas, la de EXPANO era la que ms efectivos tena, eran unos doce. Despus Gras CUIA tena un camin-gra con su chfer, Guillermo, desplazado durante toda la duracin de las obras en Lbios. Por parte de Gras CORTES y BERTOLEZ lleg a haber dos gruistas pero el que ms tiempo pas fue Sito. En el equipo de ferrallistas, de la empresa HIERROS SANTA CRUZ,  eran cuatro personas. Y para acabar con los grupos ms importantes que formaban parte de aquel proyecto, el de los tcnicos alemanes que estaba formado por cuatro… German, Tonni, Manfred y Jhosep... aunque este ltimo, tendra la desgracia de sufrir un accidente mortal en el desencofrado de una de las pilas en el viaducto de A Portaxe. Vendra a ocupar su lugar Wolfgang.
Durante aquellas primeras semanas, a mi padre slo lo vera por las noches en el hotel Don Pepe que era dnde se alojaban los integrantes de  la empresa EXPANO , junto con los jefes de OCISA y… dnde tambin me hospedaba yo. All coincida en las cenas con el equipo de mi padre, en una mesa larga para los ms de doce comensales al fondo del gran comedor del hotel, con los jefes de Ocisa cenando en otra un poco ms pequea pero en la otra punta del saln, claro. La cocinera era la mujer del dueo, de Pepe, se llamaba Isabel y tenan una camarera portuguesa que era rapidsima sirviendo las mesas…se llamaba Mara. Realmente , cuando coincida en aquellas cenas con mi padre y sus compaeros, era un buen momento despus de los largos das de trabajo intenso y llenos siempre de nuevas incidencias, a cada cual ms curiosa.
Haba algn que otro fin de semana que mi padre se iba a casa y yo me quedaba porque as lo requera mi trabajo. Esos fines de semana todo se haca distinto, haba menos bullicio de personas y de maquinaria, haba ms silencio incluso. Por las noches , en el hotel, era yo slo a cenar… ni si quiera los jefes acudan a su mesa. Pensndolo bien , hasta relajaba aquella calma, no siendo fastidiado el hecho de que por la maana del sbado o la del domingo, en las primeras ocasiones que me toc de estar slo en Entrimo, me tena que buscar la vida para llegar a la obra, situada a unos diez kilmetros del hotel. Tocaba pues levantarse un poco antes y echarse a caminar para llegar a pie de obra a las ocho de la maana, tocaba atajar por senderos y pegarse una buena pateada… de este tipo de acontecimientos tuve que sufrir unas cuantos hasta que comenc a conocer a unos y otros y …hasta que fui aprovechando las idas y venidas de cada cual.
Ocurren varias cuestiones que son claves en el desarrollo posterior de las obras. El Sr Pena es despedido o se marcha o es “invitado” a hacerlo. En su lugar llega otro director de obra que en realidad no realiza demasiados cambios o aparentemente no se notan. De todas formas, contina al frente de todo el proyecto D. Jos Candela Toha.
As mismo tambin marcha aquel mi primer encargado y en su lugar llega Emilio para ocuparse de nuestro equipo. Mi padre se traslada a las obras en A Portaxe y Salas para continuar all con la apertura de cimentaciones .  Antonio es otro de los encargados que llegan para hacerse cargo del equipo que se forma alrededor de Manolo.  Pensndolo bien, s que se hicieron cambios. Emilio y nuestro grupo se encargaran del encofrado y hormigonado de zapatas en el viaducto de Lantemil . Antonio y el grupo de Manolo se dedicaran a los puentes de A Portaxe y Salas siendo los primeros en arrancar las primeras pilas. Aunque al final nos iramos alternando segn las exigencias de la obra.
Esto me lleva a la llegada del grupo de alemanes que se encargaran del montaje, funcionamiento y desmontaje de los deslizantes. Fueron cuatro los tcnicos que llegaron. German, Jhosep, Tonni, y Manfred.
El equipo que traan formaran dos encofrados deslizantes. Uno destinado para A Portaxe y Salas y el otro para Lantemil. Cada deslizante tendra dos personas en turnos de doce horas que supervisaran el funcionamiento del mismo y haran las correcciones oportunas para que la ascensin del mismo fuese perfecta. En Lantemil seran en un principio Tonni y Manfred quienes se encargaran de preparar el encofrado deslizante correspondiente a  dicha obra. German y Jhosep lo haran a su vez con el de A Portaxe y Salas.
Durante dos das , me asignan el trabajo de estar a las rdenes de Tonni y ayudar con las diferentes labores de encintar, guiar,  y  descargar los diferentes componentes de los encofrados . Para ello encargan a Guillermo  de la empresa CUIA que con su camin-gra , transporte todos y cada uno de aquellos paquetes que llegaban perfectamente embalados en varios trailers. Ni que decir tiene que durante el tiempo que estuve destinado  con l, llegu a entablar una buena amistad. Guillermo era muy terco y se enfadaba con facilidad pero, era una gran persona a la que tom en gran aprecio.
Tonni, a pesar de pertenecer a la empresa alemana que gestionaba los encofrados deslizantes y de la cual no recuerdo el nombre, era italiano y por esa circunstancia, el hecho de entender mejor ese idioma que el rudo alemn, fue algo que facilit y mucho toda la actividad que se realiz. Es ms, de Tonni tambin guardo muy buen recuerdo. Otra gran persona llena de trabajo a sus espaldas por todo el mundo. Su estatura era enorme y pasara tranquilamente de los 55 aos de edad, pareca que era lento en sus movimientos pero, eran seguros, mecnicos… no era la primera vez que haca aquello, no. Ms adelante, en posteriores conversaciones, me comentara que llegaban a aquella obra de Lantemil despus de acabar una gran chimenea en Brasil.
Esto todo se haca a finales del mes de enero de 1991, lo s porque as figura en la cronologa que metdicamente redact en mi da a da.
Tambin se realizaron una serie de charlas de seguridad en las que se pretenda explicarnos los riesgos y las formas de salvarlos, a la hora de trabajar en altura. Todos los que asistamos a  estas reuniones desebamos formar parte de los elegidos para levantar las pilas con los deslizantes, aunque tan slo alguno que otro haba trabajado en alguna ocasin en algo parecido , en trabajos de altura. Los dems, y sobretodo yo, veamos aquel reto como una forma de incrementar  sustancialmente nuestras nminas y nos despreocupbamos totalmente de si eran diez, veinte o setenta los metros a ascender en las pilas. Todos aspirbamos a conseguir formar parte de los equipos que trabajaran con los alemanes en sus plataformas. Si alguien hubiese pedido voluntarios, todos a una hubisemos dado un paso al frente … sin duda alguna.
Pero todo esto cambi radicalmente el viernes da 8 de febrero de 1991.
Como ya dije anteriormente , los distintos grupos se distribuyeron en las diferentes zonas de la obra, y cada cual se enfrent a las tareas establecidas a tal efecto. Mientras el equipo del que yo formaba parte, comandado por Emilio, nos dedicbamos a las zapatas del viaducto de Lantemil; en la otra parte de la obra, en el que sera el viaducto de A Portaxe a escasa distancia de Lbios, se levantaban las primeras pilas teniendo a German al mando de uno de los turnos y a Jhosep al del otro. Creo que fue la primera pila, de no mucha altura, unos veinte metros ms o menos… no estoy seguro. De lo que s lo estoy es que encontrndonos a unos diez kilmetros de distancia, la noticia del accidente lleg a nuestro grupo como un hachazo. Jhosep, el tcnico alemn caa fatalmente desde la cima de la pila, en las labores de desencofrado del deslizante y cuando ya estaban finalizando esta tarea. Y caa por el lateral dnde el andamiaje estaba colocado con las terribles consecuencias que aquello conllevaba.
Aquello fue un golpe brutal. El cuerpo del alemn fue recogido al pi de la pila y trasladado en una ambulancia del puesto de la Cruz Roja de Lbios al Hospital de Orense, pero …en el trayecto, falleci.
Durante varios das y sobretodo varias noches, la imagen de aquel especialista en trabajos de altura cayendo, no sala de mi cabeza. Ni que decir tiene que lo que antes era ilusin, despreocupacin y buscar la oportunidad de trabajar en altura, por todos, pasaba ahora a un intenso sentimiento de desconfianza, a pensar en cmo podamos salir nosotros de toda  esta situacin en la  que nunca habamos subido a un encofrado de estas caractersticas ,sabiendo lo que le haba ocurrido a alguien que llevaba toda su vida trabajando sobre l, que slo cometiendo un error, dando un mal paso, acababa de esta forma.

Una dura cura de humildad… esa fue la segunda leccin.

----------


## jlois

1.21. El equipo del que yo formaba parte...



1.22. German y Tonni lavando el "utilitario" de German... al fondo, mi recin estrenado Ford Orin...



1.23. Manfred, yo y Wolfgang tomando algo en el hotel dnde se alojaban los alemanes...



1.24. Sentados sobre los usillos de apriete en la plataforma del deslizante, yo y Too...



1.25. Mi Canon Eos 1000 en manos de otra persona era igual a decir que la foto saldra desenfocada...jejeje...



1.26. Cena en Lbios de nuestro equipo,  el da en que se finalizaron las pilas y con ello el trabajo del encofrado deslizante...





( ... )

----------


## REEGE

Menudas fotos Jlois... ya ha llovido desde entonces, eh?? Os pegabais buenas comidas eh?? La verdad que se v una gran armona en las obras hidrulicas que antes se realizaban, mucho ms que ahora...
Ahora parece ser que todo son contratas, subcontratas y a repartirse el pastel entre todos y no se hacen las cosas como antes aunque se dispongan de mejores herramientas. Una pena!!
Gracias por esas fotos que seguro te traern lindos recuerdos.

----------


## jlois

4.1 Artículo de La Región. Sábado, 9 de febrero de 1991. 




(...)

----------


## jlois

1.31. En el parque de vigas, dónde se instaló una planta de fabricación de hormigón y dónde se hicieron todas y cada una de las vigas necesarias para los tres puentes... se puede ver una de ellas colocándose en el transporte especial que la transportaría. Longitud de la viga... 40 metros. Peso de la viga ... 90 Tm.



1.32. En el viaducto de Lantemil... una de las vigas es recepcionada por el lanzavigas que la llevará hasta su destino final...



1.33. A media altura de una de las pilas centrales... con Julio, el electricista de OCISA, al fondo...



1.34. ...Julio en un zoom de la imagen anterior...



1.35. Vista de las pilas centrales...con una de las tres grúas torre en pleno proceso de montaje...



1.36. ...vista de las mismas pilas con la grúa torre ya montada y con el desmontaje del ascensor en la pila del fondo ...



1.37. Vista desde una de las vigas ...



1.38. Perpectiva del lanzavigas... con el río Límia al fondo...



1.39. ...Otra vista desde la parte superior desde una de las vigas...



1.40. ...entre cada dos pilas se instalaban cuatro vigas y entre ellas se colocaban unas losetas para cubrir el hueco entre las mismas...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Eso es una buena viga y lo demás es cuento... jeje. Como para cogerla en vilo  :Big Grin:

----------


## jlois

5.1.1.  El viaducto de Lantemil y el embalse de Alto Lindoso... en el río Límia.



5.1.2. Otra imagen del viaducto de Lantemil...



5.1.3. Busqué una de mis ubicaciones habituales en otra época...pero ahora las cosas han cambiado... y los pinos han crecido.



5.1.4. Aproximándonos...



5.1.5. Acceso al viaducto... carretera que lleva a Entrimo.



5.1.6. Delante... 520 metros del viaducto de Lantemil.



5.1.7. Vista de la acera y barandilla del viaducto desde la margen izquierda...



5.1.8. La cota del embalse de Lindoso se encuentra unos veinte metros por debajo de su máxima.



5.1.9. La margen izquierda... ya no hay restos de lo que había antes de que la presa de Alto Lindoso se levantase.



5.1.10. Una imagen de la margen derecha, aguas abajo del viaducto de Lantemil, con la desembocadura del río Mao vislumbrándose el viaducto que se levantó también en su día y un monte al fondo con las antenas de un reemisor...que en su momento volveré a mencionar.

----------


## jlois

TERCERA PARTE.



La muerte del alemán supuso un antes y un después en la obra y en todos nosotros. Cambió ciertas cuestiones respecto a la supervisión y el control de la seguridad en el  lugar de trabajo y de los equipos de protección individual ( EPIs). 
Eso no quiere decir que antes no se mantuviesen las estrictas normas de seguridad, quizás se llevaban un poco más a la ligera, pero en el momento de este incidente, todo se hizo más rígido. Los encargados de cada grupo supervisaban que se entregaban las diferentes equipaciones y también advertían de las represalias por parte de la empresa a la hora de no usar dichas protecciones.  Un poco más adelante, las constantes visitas del inspector de trabajo , serían más que habituales. Ese hecho, y el de que esas visitas se iban a realizar sin previo aviso e incluso a distancia ( en más de una ocasión los reflejos de la lente de un teleobjetivo lo delataría ) , nos haría tomar ciertas precauciones y más sabiendo que nuestra uniformidad de color amarillo chillón destacaría entre tanta tonalidad distinta a nuestro alrededor.

Los arranques de las distintas cepas suponían incrementar unos dos metros de altura sobre todas y cada una de las zapatas. Eso era más que necesario para que se pudiese colocar el encofrado deslizante sobre dichos arranques. A su alrededor, las zapatas eran cubiertas por tierra y escombro hasta dejar simplemente el encofrado y su plataforma superior a la vista. ( Imagen 1.13 ).
De todos los trabajos que realicé o en los que participé activamente, el del encofrado deslizante fue sin duda alguna el más interesante por muchos motivos. Algunos de ellos intentaré exponerlos a continuación.
Como ya he dicho, después de hormigonar las zapatas se procedía a hormigonar también todos y cada uno de los arranques de cada pila. En el viaducto de Lantemil el diseño de dichas pilas era de forma prismática, a diferencia de las cepas de los puentes de A Portaxe y Salas que eran totalmente verticales. Aquel diseño otorgaba una dificultad añadida a todo el proyecto. En las cepas centrales, el cuadro de arranque tenía unos seis metros de largo por unos cinco de ancho. Al llegar a los setenta metros de altura ese cuadro quedaría en unos tres de largo por unos dos de ancho. 
Basicamente , el encofrado deslizante, al tiempo de ascender de forma casi contínua para que el hormigón fraguase de idéntica manera, al tiempo de hacerlo de esa forma también se iría encogiendo en todas y cada una de sus cuatro caras.
El encofrado se colocaba siguiendo el cuadro del arranque, era un proceso que los alemanes habían llegado a realizar de una forma sistemática , rápida y precisa. Tonni y Manfred se encargaban de estas labores. Mientras German seguía en A Portaxe y Salas, ahora ya sin Jhosep pero con Manolo en el cambio de turno.
Tal como se indica en el esquema 3.4, el encofrado se constituía por una serie de segmentos metálicos de perfil en “U” que se colocaban uno al lado del otro rodeando la parte exterior de la cepa y otra serie de idénticos perfiles formando el interior, dejando un hueco entre ambos de unos cuarenta centímetros dónde se iría hormigonando. La altura de esta sección era de unos  125 centímetros y el margen de alzado estaría comprendido hasta un máximo de treinta centímetros que se alcanzarían en ciclos de unos cuatro centímetros. Es decir, en el momento del alzado, los diferentes componentes hidráulicos “treparían” sobre las barras de acero que se colocarían para tal efecto , con esa cadencia de cuatro centímetros en los que unas uñetas implementadas en dichos componentes “aguantarían” el peso de toda la plataforma sobre las barras trepadoras ( imagen 1.20 ) hasta que los gatos recogiesen esos cuatro centímetros para volver a estirarlos en el siguiente ciclo y así hasta que los diferentes topes colocados sobre cada uno de los sistemas hidráulicos obligasen a detener el alzado.
En los diferentes alzados, abría ciertos momentos en los que el deslizante se encontraría con unos treinta centímetros libres  para el atado de la ferralla y el hormigonado posterior, unos treinta centímetros inferiores en los que el fraguado se estaba iniciando, otros treinta centímetros de una etapa anterior en la cual el hormigón tenía un punto de dureza suficiente como para que el proceso de alzado prosiguiese. Es decir, en la teoría siempre se buscarían al menos unos cincuenta centímetros totalmente fraguados dentro del encofrado para que el resto del mismo fuese alternando los diferentes ciclos en anillos consecutivos y conseguir el propósito inicial y fundamental de esta modalidad de construcción y que no era otra más que fraguar el hormigón de forma continua y sin que hubiese ningún tipo de corte entre los numerosos alzados.
Aunque el proceso así explicado , pueda parecer sencillo y sin mayores inconvenientes, todo empezaba a complicarse en el momento en el cual las inclemencias ( frío, humedad del ambiente, … ) ralentizasen tanto el fraguado del hormigón que se llegaron a dar casos en los que en un turno de doce horas no se ascendiese más de un metro y medio, con lo que la mayor parte del tiempo nos encontraríamos sin hacer nada. Y si a esto le sumamos en que coincidiera en turno de noche y con una lluvia torrencial, bueno, nos podemos imaginar el infierno que suponía aguantar aquel vendaval y a una considerable altura.
Y por otro lado, el caso contrario… en esas épocas de calor extremo que fueron abundantes a lo largo de la primavera y del verano, se consiguieron marcas de hasta doce metros de ascensión en doce horas, lo que suponía en que cada cuarto de hora se procedía a subir el deslizante, lo que suponía que el trabajo sobre la plataforma era vertiginoso, lo que suponía que el equipo de ferralla comenzaba a atar el anillo y justo detrás de ellos, nuestro equipo vertía el hormigón y procedía a su vibración y justo detrás de nosotros , el alemán tomaba las diferentes referencias oportunas para corregir en lo posible las variaciones en la verticalidad del alzado.
Los procesos por los que el encofrado deslizante pasaba a la hora de ir ascendiendo  seguían el mismo sistema una y todas la veces. Si las mediciones que el técnico alemán efectuaba daban como conclusión que la plataforma estaba en la vertical , sobre la pila, los topes sobre cada uno de los doce gatos hidráulicos se colocaban a la misma distancia, es decir , un máximo de treinta centímetros de capacidad de “trepe”. 
Pero si por cualquier circunstancia, esas mediciones daban como resultado el determinar que la pila se “torcía” hacia uno u otro lado, ahí es donde el alemán cogía su libretita y comenzaba a efectuar diversos cálculos por los cuales buscaría en el siguiente alzado corregir el “error” y devolver la verticalidad debida a la pila, cediendo “trepe” en alguno de los gatos y dándole más ventaja en el resto, lo que haría que la plataforma se ladease más o menos .
Todo esto… estaba basado en cuatro puntos de referencia situados en las cuatro esquinas de la pila, en su parte interior tal como se pueden observar en la imagen 1.41. Estos puntos consistían en una escala graduada que podían visionarse por medio de un aparato preparado para tal menester sobre la plataforma ( imagen 1.9.) y por el cual se observaba la posible desviación de la verticalidad óptima de la plataforma y el encofrado deslizante. 




( ... )

----------


## F. Lázaro

> La muerte del alemán supuso un antes y un después en la obra y en todos nosotros. Cambió ciertas cuestiones respecto a la supervisión y el control de la seguridad del lugar de trabajo y de los equipos de protección individual ( EPIs). 
> Eso no quiere decir que antes no se mantuviesen las estrictas normas de seguridad, quizás se llevaban un poco más a la ligera, pero en el momento de este incidente, todo se hizo más rígido. Un poco más adelante, las constantes visitas del inspector de trabajo , serían más que habituales. Ese hecho, y el de que esas visitas se iban a realizar sin previo aviso e incluso a distancia ( en más de una ocasión los reflejos de la lente de un teleobjetivo lo delataría ) , nos haría tomar ciertas precauciones y más sabiendo que nuestra uniformidad de color amarillo chillón destacaría entre tanta tonalidad distinta a nuestro alrededor.


Por desgracia, siempre hemos ido aprendiendo a base de desgracias y accidentes, y por desgracia, siempre será así  :Frown: 

En muchos casos, las medidas de seguridad no eran las correctas o no las más adecuadas hasta que por desgracia ha habido algún accidente grave.

PD: El reportaje, soberbio  :Smile:  ¿Te has planteado escribirlo en un libro?

----------


## perdiguera

> ...........
> 
> PD: El reportaje, soberbio  ¿Te has planteado escribirlo en un libro?


Yo también secundo y aplaudo esa idea.

----------


## jlois

1.5.1. Detalle del interior de una de las pilas en construcción con los cuatro puntos de referencia situados en la base de la cepa. También puede observarse el cubilete de hormigón que en varios casos se usó para izarse por el interior de la pila.



1.5.2. Desde las afueras de Aceredo y cayendo el atardecer... este era el progreso del viaducto de Lantemil...



1.5.3. LLegando a la obra justo antes del cambio de turno, con el otro grupo trabajando ...



1.5.4. ...imagen siguiente a la anterior, tomando la perspectiva de la misma pila pero desde el otro lado...



1.5.5. Otra imagen general de la obra del viaducto de Lantemil, con la iglesia de Aceredo al fondo...



1.5.6. Una vista de la hilera de pilas del viaducto de Lantemil, con la pila siete en plena construcción...



1.5.7. Una de las primeras pilas centrales totalmente levantada, con sus más de sesenta metros de altura y el deslizante retirado totalmente, quedando tan sólo la estructura que serviría para alzar el encofrado del dintel...



1.5.8. Detalle de la parte superior de la cepa...



1.5.9. Imagen de la construcción del viaducto de A Portaxe...



1.5.10. Detalle de la segunda pila desde la que sufrió la caida mortal el alemán ...

----------


## jlois

Comienzo aquí mi particular viaje por los alrededores del río Limia, en el embalse de Lindoso, en los lugares que tanta relación han tenido conmigo y con mi época en la construcción del viaducto de Lantemil.

5.2.1. Iniciamos este viaje después de pasar Celanova y recorrer por la OU-540 las estribaciones del Alto do Vieiro.



5.2.2. Estamos en la llamada Via Nova, reocorrido fundamental en la historia romana, que comunicaba esencialmente la localidad lusitana de Braga con Astorga...



5.2.3. En este punto en concreto del Alto do Vieiro existe un espacio de área recreativa presidido por este curioso mananatial que brota del tronco de este árbol...



5.2.4. Y es aquí dónde entramos en el ayuntamiento de Bande...



5.2.5. Las cosas han cambiado mucho desde que yo realizase mi primer viaje a Lóbios... lo primero la carretera, la antigua N-540 es tan sólo un vial en desuso y del que sólo quedan unos pequeños tramos dónde la maleza lo ha cubierto todo. Aquí muestro el puente viejo que cruzaba el río Cadós que desemboca en la cola del embalse de Las Conchas...



5.2.6. Por supuesto ahora la OU-540 transita paralela en este punto a la antigua... y esta que en otra época era el único nexo de unión con la frontera portuguesa, se encuentra abandonada a su suerte...



5.2.7. Después de bordear casi toda la parte superior del embalse de Las Conchas y del Límia, nuestro camino pasa al lado de la planta de hormigón que nos lo suministraba para las obras de Lantemil. Coloco esta imagen porque la distancia que debían recorrer las hormigoneras era ciertamente considerable...



5.2.8. En la pequeña población que da nombre a la presa y embalse de Las Conchas, podemos ver paneles informativos sobre las tierras de Baixa Límia...



5.2.9. En Las Conchas... indicadores de las diferentes localizaciones...



5.2.10. Y aquí nos encontramos ante un cruce actual que en aquella época no existía... la N-540 continuaba acompañando al río Límia luego de dejar atrás la presa de Las Conchas, lo hacía siguiendo a la derecha de esta imagen, hacia dónde el indicador señala Central Hidraúlica de Las Conchas. El panel indicador de Portugal señala la actual OU-540 que salva el cauce del Límia mediante un viaducto construido al tiempo del de Lantemil...

----------


## jlois

5.3.1. El vial que cruza sobre el río Límia, poco después de la presa de Las Conchas...



5.3.2. Detalle del estribo derecho del viaducto...



5.3.3. El viaducto salva una garganta profunda creada por el río Límia ...



5.3.4. Aguas abajo del viaducto... el Límia sigue con fuerza , vigoroso, salvaje... trazando una serie de rápidos...



5.3.5. Vista del viaducto esta vez mirando desde la margen izquierda del Límia hacia Las Conchas...



5.3.6. Detalle de las cuatro pilas...



5.3.7. La antigua carretera N-540 que bordea el río Límia en su curso...



5.3.8. Vista hacia atrás, del viaducto antes citado que ahora lleva la OU-540...



5.3.9. La imagen no es capaz de transmitir la fuerza del río Límia descendiendo entre las rocas...



5.3.10. El río Límia traza un pronunciado codo en este punto y el desnivel que comienza a recorrer le imprime aún más fuerza a las aguas, convirtiéndose en una serie de saltos y cascadas que van labrando la roca...

----------


## jlois

5.4.1.  La garganta se hunde unos cincuenta metros respecto a la calzada y las protecciones laterales de la vía son las que se colocaron en el momento de su construcción, y en algún caso ni si quiera existen...



5.4.2.  Las pozas y las cascadas se suceden...el río Límia muestra su fuerza indómita que sólo es aplacada por los muros de contención que el hombre ha ido colocando al paso de estas aguas...



5.4.3.  No estoy seguro... creo que no llegará a dos kilómetros la distancia que existe entre el pié de la presa de Las Conchas y la parte inferior de estos barrancos, justo en la confluencia con la Central Hidroeléctrica de Las Conchas. De todas formas, es un trayecto vertiginoso para las aguas del Límia...

 

5.4.4.  La extrecha calzada de la antigua N-540 zigzaguea a merced del cauce encañonado del río Límia. Se puede apreciar el pretil que existe en buena parte del trayecto, el resto... la vegetación y la foresta son la única barrera sicológica que nos protege del lateral expuesto al barranco...



5.4.5.  Desde la entrada de la población de Cabaleiros... podemos ver en la lejanía la cola del embalse de Lindoso...



5.4.6.  La entrada a la localidad orensana de Cabaleiros me sirve para criticar el hecho de que cuando se renueva la cartelería y la señalización , esto se hace de una manera poco menos que interesada según el color político que gobierne en cada época y hay veces... este podría ser uno de ellos, en que las indicaciones se duplican, se repiten creando un feismo que podría tener fácil solución...



5.4.7.  Continuamos por la antigua N-540 y llegamos a este punto dónde cruzamos el río Grou por un puente totalmente camuflado por la exhuberante vegetación reinante en la zona... el río Grou es afluente del Límia...



5.4.8.  Seguimos la N-540... ya acercándonos a San Mamed y a Valoiro dónde se encuentra la Central Hidroeléctrica de las Conchas...



5.4.9.  Pasando la localidad de Herdadiña, nos encontramos con un cruce por el  que actualmente pasa la OU-540 pero que en la época de la construcción de Lantemil y de Lindoso servía para diferenciar si uno tomaba a la izquierda llegaría a poblaciones como Xendive , Ganceiros, Portaxe... si uno lo hacía a la derecha se podría trasladar a Entrimo, a Lóbios, a Portugal por la frontera de La Magdalena... En este punto , hoy en día esta es la imagen de la parte del embalse de Lindoso que recorre el río Límia...



5.4.10. En la época de la construcción del viaducto de Lantemil y poco antes de que el muro de Lindoso estuviese finalizado para embalsar las aguas del río Límia, este puente que aquí se puede ver en buena parte, estaba ya levantado y permitiendo cruzar el Límia entre los ayuntamientos de Entrimo y Lóbios. Este puente... infinidad de veces lo he recorrido y por este puente cruzaron las 84 vigas que se utilizaron en los tres viaductos , de Lantemil, de Portaxe y de Salas...

----------


## REEGE

Hola Jlois.
Precisas fotos las que nos muestras de toda esa zona!!! Hacer un recorrido por toda esa zona debe ser una gozada, donde el agua y el verde se funden para ofrecernos una maravilla de paisajes.

----------


## perdiguera

Parece que no haya cielo, tan densa es la vegetación, precioso lugar.
Hay que ver los recuerdos que nos vienen cuando ya vamos haciéndonos mayores.
Un abrazo.

----------


## jlois

5.5.1.  La desembocadura del río Salas es ahora un ramal más del embalse de Lindoso...



5.5.2.  Siguiendo el lateral derecho del embalse llegamos hasta un pequeño puente que cruza el Límia justo en la cola del pantano... se ven las huellas de su cota máxima y se ve así mismo fluir libremente , como antes de construirse Alto Lindoso, al río...



5.5.3.  Mirando aguas arriba de dicho puente, observamos este meandro creado por el curso del Límia que cuando la cota del embalse sube llega a cubrirlo totalmente...



5.5.4.  La própia cola del embalse... el lugar dónde Lindoso deja de ejercer su influencia a unos quinientos metros de la base de la Central Hidroeléctrica de Las Conchas...

 

5.5.5.  Después de abandonar la OU-540 y de pasar por la localidad de Xendive... tomamos la carretera local que comunica Las Conchas con Lóbios, y es aquí dónde nos encontramos en primer lugar con el viaducto de Salas, en segundo término el viaducto de Portaxe y al fondo... Lóbios.



5.5.6.  Por supuesto , este fué un tramo construido a consecuencia de las afecciones del embalse de Alto Líndoso...



5.5.7.  El viaducto de Salas, construido en curva peraltada...



5.5.8.  Vista parcial del otro viaducto, el de Portaxe , en suave pendiente salvando el río Cabaleiro...



5.5.9.  Detalle de la curvatura de la plataforma del viaducto de Salas sobre las vigas rectas...



5.5.10.  Vista de la parte inferior... del antiguo puente que cruzaba el río Salas con el vial de comunicación entre Las Conchas y Lóbios...

----------


## jlois

5.6.1.  La cola del embalse de Alto Lindoso asciende en este ramal del río Salas y como se percibe en la imagen, no muy bien, la cota máxima queda cercana a la localidad de Araúxo...



5.6.2.  Otra imagen del meandro que creaba el río Salas antes de llegar al río Límia... y el vial que se usaba antes del embalse de Alto Lindoso...



5.6.3.  Detalle del escalonamiento en la base de las vigas que soportan el tablero del viaducto de Salas en su entrada por Portaxe para imprimirle un ligero peralte en ese punto...

 

5.6.4.  Imagen de la segunda pila del viaducto de Salas... Nótese la serie de agujeros a lo largo del cuerpo de toda la pila. Esto se efectuaba en todas y cada una de las pilas para facilitar el movimiento del agua en la entrada a su interior.



5.6.5.  Vista del dintel que soporta las vigas... Tanto en el viaducto de Salas como en el de Portaxe, las pilas eran simétricas... es decir, las medidas perimetrales de la base eran idénticas a las de los topes bajo el dintel.



5.6.6.  Ahora más cerca podemos observar el puente antiguo que salvaba el río Salas en este punto...



5.6.7.  Perfil de ambas construcciones... lo antiguo y lo moderno... el pasado y el presente.



5.6.8.  La carretera vieja ahora ya inservible... sólo es transitada por pescadores o simples paseantes cuando el embalse de Alto Lindoso presenta este estado tan bajo...



5.6.9.  Nótese la posición de las vigas separadas unas de las otras por este lado mientras que están casi pegadas por el otro... lógicamente para crear la curvatura del tablero.



5.6.10. Vamos siguiendo el vial antiguo hacia la población de Portaxe dejando atrás la primera pila del viaducto de Salas...

----------


## perdiguera

Todo un curso de ingeniería de puentes.
Además de para que circulase el agua, los agujeros en las pilas, también sirven para airear el interior, que como dices es hueco.
El peralte, además de darlo con los escalones en el dintel, se puede dar con distinto grueso de los neoprenos de apoyo y distinta altura de las mesetas de mortero donde se apoyan los neoprenos.

----------


## jlois

5.7.1. Suigrexa por la izquierda, Requeixo por la derecha, el río Cabaleiro en el centro, la Serra do Xurés al fondo.



5.7.2. El viaducto de Portaxe se construyó para realizar una variante de comunicación sobretodo entre las poblaciones de Lóbios y Portaxe, ya que el antiguo vial quedaría afectado de una forma más que llamativa por el embalse de Alto Lindoso. Esta imagen nos puede dar una idea de hasta que punto alcanza el ramal del embalse en esta zona en concreto, del río Cabaleiros que desemboca al Límia por el cauce primitivo a una cierta distancia de esta vista.



5.7.3. Por esta zona transcurre la Vía Nova, hoy señalizada de forma muy completa.



5.7.4. El puente antiguo que comunicaba A Portaxe con Lóbios salvando el río Cabaleiro. Parte de la población de Requeixo en la distancia.



5.7.5. Imagen del río Cabaleiro con el viaducto de Portaxe al fondo.



5.7.6. El río Cabaleiro en su cauce original, a su lado se nota la huella de la cota que llega a alcanzar el embalse de Alto Lindoso. Hacia la izquierda de la imagen llegamos a ver una de las pilas del viaducto de Portaxe.



5.7.7. El puente y vial antiguo entre A Portaxe y Lóbios,  ahora en desuso y que cuando el embalse de Alto Lindoso alcanza sus cotas más elevadas, queda totalmente sumergido bajo sus aguas embalsadas.



5.7.8. Desde el antiguo puente que tenía el vial entre A Portaxe y Lóbios, podemos ver estas aguas tan claras, tan transparentes que fluyen libres sin sentir los efectos del embalse de Alto Lindoso, que se encuentra muy por debajo de esta zona de afección. Me encanta encontrarme con aguas de esta pureza.



5.7.9. La parte superior del viaducto de Portaxe, con una leve pendiente salva el cauce del río Cabaleiro.



5.7.10. Vista desde la parte superior del viaducto de Portaxe hacia el río Cabaleiro...que se pierde al fondo y mucho más al fondo, el cordal de la Serra do Xurés.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Madre mía que aguas... dan ganas de llevarse unas garrafas y llenarlas  :Smile:

----------


## jlois

5.8.1.  Otra vista desde el puente de Portaxe con el río Cabaleiro al fondo...



5.8.2.  El río Cabaleiro al encuentro con el río Salas y en la zona de influencia del embalse de Alto Lindoso...



5.8.3.  Desde este punto tenemos una buena vista del viaducto de Salas...



5.8.4.  Entrando por este lado de los viaductos de Salas y Portaxe a la localidad de Lobios, podemos observar la vivienda que en su día sirvió como oficina y almacén de la empresa OCISA...



5.8.5.  Una vista de Lóbios...



5.8.6.  Por este cruce se tuvieron que hacer pasar todas y cada una de las vigas para la construcción de los viaductos de Salas y Portaxe...



5.8.7.  Cambiando el escenario y llegando a la intersección de la OU-540 con la carretera que nos lleva a Entrimo por encima del viaducto de Lantemil, nos encontramos con un área de descanso que preside este enclave fronterizo sobre el río Límia y dónde se han colocado una serie de paneles informativos...



5.8.8.  Relata una parte de la historia relativa a la construcción de Alto Lindoso...



5.8.9.  ...y las consecuencias que tuvo sobre estas tierras...



5.8.10.

----------


## REEGE

Hola Xoel, he borrado tu mensaje ya que en las normas del foro, se dice claramente que el idioma debe ser Español y además no conviene que coloquéis vuestras direcciones de correo electrónico. Un saludo.

----------


## jlois

Hace tiempo ya que comencé este pequeño reportaje sobre el Viaducto de Lantemil, y las diferentes obras que se realizaron en su día a consecuencia de la inundación de los terrenos en la comarca de A Baixa Límia. Una inundación que fue provocada por la construcción de la presa y el embalse portugués de Alto Lindoso.

Es hora de retomar este hilo y ampliar la información del mismo con una especial atención a la propia presa en sí. 













El río Límia por la derecha de la imagen ...

----------


## jlois

Completamos el repertorio de imágenes de esta impresionante presa lusa cuyo embalse ocupa en su mayor parte territorio español.



Detalle de la entrada a la coronación desde la margen izquierda...



Placa conmemorativa...



Obelisco junto a la placa...



A "Fonte da Vida" con alguna que otra porquería digna de esta sociedad nuestra...



En la vertical de uno de los dos pozos de presión el puente grúa que sirve para mover las tapas de los mismos y para poder realizar los trabajos pertinentes en dichos pozos...





Desde esta margen izquierda, vista del muro de Alto Lindoso...



Los dos chorros que mantienen el cauce ecológico...



Detalle de los accesos a los diferentes niveles del muro...

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Jose Luis.

Una pared realmente impresionante, ¿dónde tiene el aliviadero?

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## jlois

En realidad tiene dos sistemas de aliviaderos, Sergi. Uno, justo al final del muro en la margen derecha, de superficie con su salida oculta en la montaña que sirve de estribo de la presa. El otro sistema de aliviaderos también de superficie se encuentra un poco más alejado por esa misma margen derecha. Las entradas a los dos aliviaderos están bastante distantes entre ellas pero la salida al exterior aguas abajo de la presa, se encuentran paralelas en la montaña.

En estas imágenes aereas del embalse se pueden diferenciar en primer plano uno se los sistemas de aliviaderos y un poco más alejado el segundo...



En esta imagen podemos distinguir las salidas de ambos sistemas...



http://portugalfotografiaaerea.blogs...o-lindoso.html

Y esta imagen nos da una idea del lugar que ocupa la presa de Alto Lindoso respecto al Viaducto de Lantemil que aparece bajo el enunciado de embalse de Lindoso...

----------


## sergi1907

Gracias Jose Luis.

Debe ser un auténtico espectáculo ver los dos aliviando.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Gracias Jose Luis.
> 
> Debe ser un auténtico espectáculo ver los dos aliviando.
> 
> Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Esa segunda foto es impresionante Jlois!!
Menuda panorámica.

----------


## jlois

Ayer, domingo 3 de febrero del 2013, tuve la oportunidad de pasar de nuevo por esta zona a la que tanta importancia le estoy dando, una importancia bastante personal. Y la situación del embalse de Alto Lindoso es con mucho , muy diferente a la que habíamos visto en septiembre del año pasado. Después de haber sufrido un tremendo descenso que hizo que las ruinas de las poblaciones sumergidas bajo las aguas del río Limia saliesen a la luz, es ahora que el nivel del embalse vuelve a estar rozando su máximo.

5.9.1.   Y así lo podemos ver en estas imágenes sobre el Viaducto de Lantemil. En esta vista aguas arriba del viaducto mencionado...



https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/phot...eat=directlink

5.9.2.  Y en esta otra vista, aguas abajo del Viaducto de Lantemil, hacia Alto Lindoso...



https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/phot...eat=directlink

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Jose Luis.

Dos fotografías preciosas, la segunda una auténtica maravilla.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pedazo panorámicas Jose Luis  :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Seguimos colocando imágenes actuales de este embalse luso. Y estas son algunas vistas que he tomado este domingo pasado, 3 de febrero del 2013...





Desde la parte superior de este hito, encima de este balcón...



Recorremos visualmente el fondo del meandro impresionante que describe el río Límia justo al dejar atrás la presa de Alto Lindoso...



https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/phot...eat=directlink

La presa de Alto Lindoso sigue vertiendo el cauce ecológico a pesar de que está alcanzando su máxima capacidad...

----------


## jlois

> Una joven conductora de unos 20 años puede decir que tuvo suerte porque en el accidente de tráfico que sufrió ayer se dieron las condiciones para que la fortuna jugase a su favor, salvándola de un final terrible en aguas del río Limia.
> 
> Una salida de vía cuando conducía por la N-540 la precipitó barranco abajo cuando iba a cruzar el viaducto de A Herdadiña, en Lobios (Ourense). Cayó 25 metros y al colisionar con el agua el coche se frenó, quedando semisumergido. El golpe le destrozó una pierna y los pies y quedó atrapada, pero no perdió la consciencia, lo que le permitió gritar. Un cartero que vio los restos del vehículo y oyó los chillidos dio la alerta. Estaba en una zona de difícil acceso y fue rescatada por un helicóptero.


http://www.farodevigo.es/sucesos/201...os/805354.html




> Cristina Álvarez Estévez, la conductora de 20 años que el lunes cayó con su coche desde un puente de unos 25 metros de altura a las aguas del río Limia, en Lobios (Ourense), vivió momentos angustiosos al ver cómo el coche se inundaba con ella dentro, pero ayer ya comenzaba a recuperarse de sus fracturas en la pierna izquierda en el Complexo Hospitalario Ourensán. Fue una experiencia dolorosa, pero con final feliz. Esta estudiante de Educación Infantil en el campus universitario de Ourense conocía bien la carretera, pero la lluvia y el estado defectuoso del asfalto le jugaron una mala pasada. La joven tuvo que ser rescatada por el helicóptero Pesca 1, del Servizo de Gardacostas de Galicia, debido a lo inaccesible del lugar en el que quedó tras el accidente.
> 
> -¿Qué recuerda del accidente?
> 
> -Justo antes de la curva del puente pensé que tenía que frenar porque estaba lloviendo, aunque ya iba despacio. Frené y se me empezó a ir el coche, me fui al carril contrario y luego hacia el otro lado. Se rompió la valla y el coche cayó dando vueltas.
> 
> -¿Qué pensó entonces?
> 
> -Yo gritaba muchísimo. Al caer no era consciente que debajo tenía el embalse [de Lindoso]. Para mí fue todo muy rápido. En la caída pensaba que iba a parar contra un árbol o algo así. Al llegar al agua, como los cristales del coche estaban rotos, enseguida se llenó de agua. Ese fue el peor momento, con el agua. Me solté como pude el cinturón de seguridad y encontré un hueco para salir por una ventanilla.
> ...


http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/noticia...05G8P12991.htm

El viaducto al que se refiere este suceso se encuentra en la cabecera del embalse de Alto Lindoso, justo en su cola. Lo hemos podido ver en la lejanía desde la parte superior de la Herdadiña en el mensaje nº 21, en la imagen 5.4.5...






 Y hemos podido tener una referencia visual desde el lateral por el que la conductora cayó al cauce del Limia en el mensaje nº24 en la imagen 5.5.2...

----------

